# Happy Birthday Christina Milian 20X



## Akrueger100 (26 Sep. 2019)

*Happy Birthday

Christina Milian**38*

Christina Milian ist eine US-amerikanische Sängerin, Schauspielerin, Songschreiberin und Unternehmerin kubanischer Herkunft.
Geboren: 26. September 1981 (Alter 38 Jahre), Jersey City, New Jersey, Vereinigte Staaten​


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Sep. 2019)

:thx: für die hübsche Christina


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2019)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## Padderson (26 Sep. 2019)

alles Gute meine Schöne:thumbup:


----------



## bach19 (26 Sep. 2019)

:thx:Nice THX


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2019)

verdammt geil


----------



## magla (3 Dez. 2019)

schon ne süße


----------

